# This may be the end for me...



## geezer (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, it's been fun, but I may be through with the martial arts. Two weeks ago I blew out my back and what the MRI showed wasn't good. I'm in pain and am losing feeling and strength in my right leg. The doctor said not to be stupid or things could get a lot worse. More pain, ...loss of function, ...incontinence ...Whoa! That last word really caught my attention. I really can't see myself teaching VT ...or doing my day job (teaching high school) supported on crutches, moaning in pain and wearing a big diaper.

I _did_ conduct class last night, but only SNT, some basic steps, punches and soft chi-sau. No kicks, bending, twisting or sudden, jerking movements of any kind. It's not good enough. Next week I have a consultation with a PT recommended to me by my spinal specialist, then a consultation with a neurosurgeon in about 6 weeks. I'm seriously depressed about this ...and on my way to becoming seriously broke, too. Wish me luck, guys.


----------



## mograph (Apr 12, 2012)

Good luck, Geezer. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about this. How did you injure yourself? I wish you the best in your recovery.


----------



## yak sao (Apr 12, 2012)

dammit geezer, I am so sorry to hear about your injury.
Don't give up hope though...WT is very adaptable. Give yourself time to heal and come back fighting.


----------



## wtxs (Apr 12, 2012)

It sucks to grow old ... an reality one had to face.  Same story here, my mind is willing but my body is slow to catch up.   Will taking up Tai Chi an option?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 12, 2012)

Good luck, and I'm very sorry to hear of it.  I wish the best for you.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 12, 2012)

I echo my compatriots in their statements above - that really is a hard blow to ride out, *Geezer*.  It can be borne tho - I was forbidden to do contact martial arts any more after my bike accident and I lived through it, allbeit with a lot of wistful memories of what I used to be able to do.

In the end I found Iai and was able to have the beauty of that art soothe loss of the far more physical kung fu I was once involved with.  Maybe there will be a similar option for yourself in time?


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 12, 2012)

Damn, geezer.

I am so sorry to hear this.  How did the injury occur?


----------



## Vajramusti (Apr 12, 2012)

geezer said:


> Well, it's been fun, but I may be through with the martial arts. Two weeks ago I blew out my back and what the MRI showed wasn't good. I'm in pain and am losing feeling and strength in my right leg. The doctor said not to be stupid or things could get a lot worse. More pain, ...loss of function, ...incontinence ...Whoa! That last word really caught my attention. I really can't see myself teaching VT ...or doing my day job (teaching high school) supported on crutches, moaning in pain and wearing a big diaper.
> 
> I _did_ conduct class last night, but only SNT, some basic steps, punches and soft chi-sau. No kicks, bending, twisting or sudden, jerking movements of any kind. It's not good enough. Next week I have a consultation with a PT recommended to me by my spinal specialist, then a consultation with a neurosurgeon in about 6 weeks. I'm seriously depressed about this ...and on my way to becoming seriously broke, too. Wish me luck, guys.


------------------------------------------------------------------- Sorry to hear this Steve.But don't give up. I can relate to this- had a similar problem back in 72.I took time off.Lots of medical consults.
I decided not to go for surgery. Waited for inflammations to go down Then gradually rebuilt myself via therapy, pool work, yoga- then began wing chun in 76. Stay in touch.

joy


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 12, 2012)

Hope the specialists have better news for you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 12, 2012)

Good luck, I hope it works out.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 12, 2012)

geezer said:


> Well, it's been fun, but I may be through with the martial arts. Two weeks ago I blew out my back and what the MRI showed wasn't good. I'm in pain and am losing feeling and strength in my right leg. The doctor said not to be stupid or things could get a lot worse. More pain, ...loss of function, ...incontinence ...Whoa! That last word really caught my attention. I really can't see myself teaching VT ...or doing my day job (teaching high school) supported on crutches, moaning in pain and wearing a big diaper.
> 
> I _did_ conduct class last night, but only SNT, some basic steps, punches and soft chi-sau. No kicks, bending, twisting or sudden, jerking movements of any kind. It's not good enough. Next week I have a consultation with a PT recommended to me by my spinal specialist, then a consultation with a neurosurgeon in about 6 weeks. I'm seriously depressed about this ...and on my way to becoming seriously broke, too. Wish me luck, guys.



I can feel the tension in your words as I am reading and I wish for you to regain that relaxed power that you VT guys are known for!!!  I hope you are able to deflect focus on bad things in distant futures back onto attention to the good life that you have right now.  I wish you equanimity.  You are in my thoughts and in the thoughts of all your friends here and people there too I am certain. Please let us know how you go, Jxo


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 12, 2012)

I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, please keep us informed. I do hope all turns out for the best for you................


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this Geezer.
But I know you will find some way to get around this , just like in chi sau sparring , the opponent has temporarily barred your way .
But you will find some way to rip this problem down or go around it.
That's the type of bloke you are mate , this won't stop you.


----------



## Eric_H (Apr 12, 2012)

Steve,

Best of luck, I hope you are able to get by this without the need for surgery. Either way, I hope your recovery is swift and complete.


----------



## K-man (Apr 12, 2012)

As the others have said, it's sad to hear your news.  Probably a few of the older guys here are already training with backs that have taken a hiding over the years.  Do what ever it takes to get it right, naturally if possible.




Vajramusti said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------- Sorry to hear this Steve.But don't give up. I can relate to this- had a similar problem back in 72.I took time off.Lots of medical consults.
> I decided not to go for surgery. Waited for inflammations to go down Then gradually rebuilt myself via therapy, pool work, yoga- then began wing chun in 76. Stay in touch.
> 
> joy



Good advice.   Surgery has to be the last option.  If you do elect the surgical option, hang up the gi. So many people I know have had surgery, felt great, gone back to their previous activities and done it again. Surgery normally is only an option once.

However, think positive, six months might see you back if full form.    Best wishes for your recovery.    :asian:


----------



## Steve (Apr 12, 2012)

What everyone else said.  Good luck, buddy!


----------



## geezer (Apr 12, 2012)

I want to thank all my brothers and sisters in the martial arts on this forum for their kind words of support. And, for the record, I may be knocked down, but I'm not out yet!


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 12, 2012)

Ah, damn man. I'm very sorry to hear this.



geezer said:


> I want to thank all my brothers and sisters in the martial arts on this forum for their kind words of support. And, for the record, I may be knocked down, but I'm not out yet!



Ha, I didn't think you'd be taken out of the game completely! And remember you're always welcome here, someone with a wealth of knowledge is a boon for us, and a way for you to stay in contact for you. 

All the best, Steve.


----------



## WTchap (Apr 13, 2012)

To echo what Joy mentioned.... my wife's health problems have been pretty much remedied with the use of Bikram Yoga (back, shoulder, knee and wrist problems). I'm no expert, so you should get real medical input on this - but yoga might be a way to help.

Either way, I hope you continue to post - as someone from the same lineage (WT), I find your posts useful and helpful. You have experience and knowledge, so I hope you continue to share. But maybe that is me being selfish.


----------



## Buka (Apr 13, 2012)

Damn, brother. All the best wishes to you, not just in training, but in everything. 

Never count out a Martial Artist. Resilient sons a bitc#es.


----------



## cwk (Apr 13, 2012)

really sorry to hear that mate, but I'm sure you'll bounce back. Where there's a will......... and all that.


----------



## 72ronin (Apr 13, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> In the end I found Iai and was able to have the beauty of that art soothe loss of the far more physical kung fu I was once involved with. Maybe there will be a similar option for yourself in time?



Great advice, you will find something to continue with Geezer i'm sure.

Best of luck to you Sir.


----------



## MacPedro (Apr 13, 2012)

Wishing you well Geezer.


----------



## Brian King (Apr 13, 2012)

Prayers for a full and speedy recovery Geezer. 

Warmest Regards
Brian King


----------



## naneek (Apr 18, 2012)

as everyone has said, i am really sorry to hear this and i wish you a speedy recovery. Chin up mate - also remember that positive thinking can achieve a lot.


----------



## profesormental (Apr 23, 2012)

Greetings.

Very sorry to hear that you are injured. Sucks, yet it is part of the game. Heal, recover, and come back harder and stronger.

Sincerely,

Juan Mercado


----------



## Nabakatsu (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear that! I have a lot of faith you'll fight through it though! You already have all the concepts needed to traverse any obstacle! Best of luck Si-hing!


----------



## blindsage (Apr 23, 2012)

Just wanted to add my voice to all the well-wishers.  Be smart in your recovery and keep your spirits up.  Your knowledge will always be appreciated.


----------



## qwksilver61 (Apr 29, 2012)

God help you man,I will say a prayer for you.Hang in there..your friend Joe


----------



## Domino (May 2, 2012)

Thought I had posted in here, wish you a speedy recovery !
Hows things going?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 2, 2012)

Sorry to here about this Geezer.  Hang in there.  Through the years I have suffered from some pretty tough injuries back, shoulder, knee just to name a few.  I have however been able to work around them and eventually totally recovered even though several were serious injuries.  Hang in there and my best wishes go out to you!  I hope you can get better soon!


----------



## bully (May 3, 2012)

Joy speaks sense, I never thought I would do martial arts again. My back is pretty knackered tbh and stretching and the forms help me no end.

Good luck and remember, baby steps and all that.


----------



## HonoluluDan (May 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your injury Steve, why don't you come on down to Hawaii, stick your feet in the ocean and your butt in the sand with a nice cold one in hand, and make some time to come play some soft style WT.


----------



## Domino (May 16, 2012)

bully said:


> Joy speaks sense, I never thought I would do martial arts again. My back is pretty knackered tbh and stretching and the forms help me no end.
> 
> Good luck and remember, baby steps and all that.



Glad to hear it sir, you not do plank etc to strengthen your back?


----------



## bully (May 19, 2012)

Domino said:


> Glad to hear it sir, you not do plank etc to strengthen your back?



Yep, loads of core work mate.

Not done much WC recently but just moved back into my house so things should start to get going again with my training. Just put my dummy back together.


----------



## Domino (May 22, 2012)

Good to hear. Definately a good incentive. All the best !


----------



## geezer (May 22, 2012)

Thanks again for all the support, guys. I'm still keeping my appointment to meet with the neurosurgeon next week to hear what he thinks my options are, but right now I'm not inclined to have any kind of surgery. I went ahead, at my spinal/sports specialist's advice and had an epidural about a week ago (probably unecessary) and am continuing with PT sessions twice a week (more worthwhile but boring). I'm still doing my martial arts on a very restricted basis, and have quit running, but am trying to walk a couple of miles as fast as I can every day or so. 

Actually, I seem to be recovering quite a bit, and contrary to my therapist's advice to _quit_ martial arts and "all that other stuff you do", I really believe that WC is _helping_ me recover. I'll check back in with you guys in another month and let you know how it's going.


----------



## Jenna (May 22, 2012)

geezer said:


> Thanks again for all the support, guys. I'm still keeping my appointment to meet with the neurosurgeon next week to hear what he thinks my options are, but right now I'm not inclined to have any kind of surgery. I went ahead, at my spinal/sports specialist's advice and had an epidural about a week ago (probably unecessary) and am continuing with PT sessions twice a week (more worthwhile but boring). I'm still doing my martial arts on a very restricted basis, and have quit running, but am trying to walk a couple of miles as fast as I can every day or so.
> 
> Actually, I seem to be recovering quite a bit, and contrary to my therapist's advice to _quit_ martial arts and "all that other stuff you do", I really believe that WC is _helping_ me recover. I'll check back in with you guys in another month and let you know how it's going.


I like your spirit very much.. it is as they say to subdue the dragon and tame the tiger  I wish you every wish for sustenance and expedited healing.. Jx


----------



## profesormental (May 25, 2012)

Hey geezer...

Of course the WC helps! 

Keep at it as much as you can and keep getting better! Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Master Dan (May 25, 2012)

I have twice injured my back and it was said I am through surgery bla bla bla so much pain could not walk could not tie my shoes long story short don't believe everything your told I went to a half Chinese half Korean Ostiopath that had trained with Sholin Monks 10 years he had me up and walking in 2 weeks the back to work in 6 weeks but rest of my life I do regular stretching and LL exercises now part of our class warm up I can work just fine. Again this year I was loosing function of one leg due to back issues and they wanted me to MRI and surgery yada yada and we had a Chinese acupunture nurse who comes to town and I had one treatment then weight room diet in 6 weeks I am back to normal. They have said severe to moderate arthrightis in both hips and knees knees had lost 60% movement my wife looking at x rays with doctor said oh baby you gota get new ones I said Hell no went to physical therapy I was amazed at the simple exercises you think you know it all but much hip pain can come directly from the knees I have gained back 100% can do forms very well but I do not jump or hard impact you train for health not to impress or try to match some former image of yourself I can teach all I want I want to be in better shape when I am 70 then 60 diet supplements ChiGong and other exercises can do.

The doctor is one of only 4 in the US that has his skill sad to say he seems to keep moving. He was last in Seward Alaska I will try to find location on him for you


----------



## Master Dan (May 25, 2012)

Self healing takes alot of work and time but it is worth it. There are some things genetic and catastophic injuries tuff to over come but I believe in a mix of wester and eastern healing and the Chinese are doing the same.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 25, 2012)

geezer said:


> Thanks again for all the support, guys. I'm still keeping my appointment to meet with the neurosurgeon next week to hear what he thinks my options are, but right now I'm not inclined to have any kind of surgery. I went ahead, at my spinal/sports specialist's advice and had an epidural about a week ago (probably unecessary) and am continuing with PT sessions twice a week (more worthwhile but boring). I'm still doing my martial arts on a very restricted basis, and have quit running, but am trying to walk a couple of miles as fast as I can every day or so.
> 
> Actually, I seem to be recovering quite a bit, and contrary to my therapist's advice to _quit_ martial arts and "all that other stuff you do", I really believe that WC is _helping_ me recover. I'll check back in with you guys in another month and let you know how it's going.



Good to hear that you are doing a bit better!  Hang in there!!!


----------

